# Dividing a tank



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a twenty gallon with a male halfmoon betta in it. I've tried to add different fish with him, but nothing turns out too well. Either my betta ends up with his fins shredded, or he chases the other fish around too much. So, I've decided that I'm going to divide the tank and put another betta in. I'd like to do it in such a way that one filter and heater will still work, so I don't want to put a piece of acrylic down the middle or anything like that.

I know at Petco they have mesh tank dividers, so that the water still flows through the divider. Only problem is that they are made for 30-55 gallon aquariums, and mine is a twenty. Does anyone know if these could be cut down to fit a 20 gallon, or is there any way that I could make my own that is similar?

Also, since it's a twenty gallon, I could theoretically fit four male bettas in it. However, I'd like them to have plenty of room. If I were to divide it into threes, would that not give them enough horizontal room? I have no problem with dividing it into just two, though.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd try two for now and see how that goes. Cutting acrylic is pretty easy. If you have a jigsaw or power saw, it'll get right through it. Just measure it out.. Then drill a bunch of 1/4 inch holes all over in it for water flow. Probably about 1 per inch. THen just stick it into the gravel and hold it in place on top somehow.


----------



## piranha (Apr 4, 2011)

i tried a plastic mash divider for petsmart (probably the same thing) and i didnt get good flow thought it. the temperature was about ten degrees (ferinheight) difference from one side to the other. hope this helps!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You could also try pointing a powerhead at the holes for circulation if that will be the problem. Maybe get two slightly smaller heaters on each side for even heating. One smaller filter on each side for even filtering also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you just have one divider, placing the heater next to the divider should do or if you're doing two, in the middle of the tank. Providing it has enough flow. A powerhead in the tank would work but I would point away from divider or you may find out how secure it is. You just need something to move the water. Maxijets are pretty cheap.


----------

